# The way "we" travel compared to how others travel...



## Everymanalion (Jul 3, 2012)

Now, i hate to post two quick posts in a row but i was searching some other forums(Lonely Planet etc) on traveling all over America(North, Central And South) and how literally, if you proposed ANY idea that was not a hostel/hotel sleeping wise(Such as stealth camping with a hammock or tent) or the means to get somewhere besides a car/plane(Hitchiking) that you were a fool and everyone gangs up on you on those forums(No, didnt happen to me) and that they push the stereotype of there being only ONE way to to travel, one way to experience and every other way is stupid.

It is just comical to me the paradox and the duality between different sub-cultures of travelers, has anyone else seen this pretentious attitude such as "I spent alot of money on my trip so you must as well!" It is almost like they treat their "vacation" as work or part of their job rather than just experiencing things for themselves. 

The one that got me really upset was "Maybe you dont have enough money to travel yet, save up for another couple years and then try!" and everyone "Liked" his post in regards to a man who wanted to hitchike Central America with just a backpack and a hammock. I really only posted this to hear your opinions and feel vindicated in the way i feel, be angry among my peers with this issue. Ha. thanks for reading my rant!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 3, 2012)

Everymanalion said:


> It is just comical to me the paradox and the duality between different sub-cultures of travelers, has anyone else seen this pretentious attitude such as "I spent alot of money on my trip so you must as well!" It is almost like they treat their "vacation" as work or part of their job rather than just experiencing things for themselves.


 
I spent a lot of money on my car so you must as well!
I spent a lot of money on my house so you must as well!
I spent a lot of money on my clothes so you must as well!
I spent a lot of money on my jewelry so you must as well!
I spent a lot of money on my shoes so you must as well!
I spent a lot of money on my hair so you must as well!
I spent a lot of money on my sex change operation so you must as well!
I spent a lot of money on my weed so you must as well!
I spent a lot of money on my hooker so you must as well!
I spent a lot of money on my makeup so you must as well!
I spent a lot of money on my tattoos so you must as well!
I spent a lot of money on my fake tits so you must as well!
I spent a lot of money on my education so you must as well!
Uh, did I say I spent a lot of money on my weed?
See where I'm going with this?
This attitude is not exclusive to travelers.
It is the Amerikkan way!


----------



## ped (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 4, 2012)

even with the worlds economy supposedly in shambles.....i think in most "developed" countries you can still walk out your door with not a dollar to your name and FIND WORK.........especially in our currently luxurious country(usa)..........yeah i used to think lonely planet was geared toward "alternative" travel options.....but it's not.........if you sit in front of a home depot or lowes or lumberyard anywhere for a day and ask for work....you'll probly get it...... the way we travel is so different....and so much better than most folks i think.....they save up money all year to go to some BS resort.....and we travel and save up money (sometimes) having amazing adventures wherever we go...... check out www.vagabondjourney.com that dude is the real deal.....been on an almost nonexistant budget all over the world for years and years........... fucka hostel/hotel/etc.....if it aint rainin or snowin the best thing a man can do is sleep under the stars...like our 20,000 year old ancesters used to do


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Jul 4, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I spent a lot of money on my sex change operation so you must as well!



Did the singer from Againt Me! Tell you that? He's having and operation.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 4, 2012)

You are so on top of things. I had to google that group as I have never heard of them before.
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclien....,cf.osb&fp=e757a35b73c411c2&biw=1120&bih=602
I think he'd make a hot chick! If he's rich, I'd probably bang him now.

I spent a lot of money on my penis enlargement so you must as well!


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Jul 4, 2012)

On a real note.. I have to hear shit from my fam and friends (friends mostly) every time I mention traveling.. They all try to pull the whole "save money and drive or fly or bus" bit. "aren't you scared?" where will you sleep" 

Yeah, I'm scared of living a shitty mundane life like most..they will neer know the joys of just winging it with no real destination other than everywhere and anywhere. 
But on the other hand.. Some travels must be saved up for and funded to an extent. 
I just bought a camper last Friday and was talking to ayyyjayyy last night about us pulling it to NM and hanging for a couple of weeks.. Figured we could get up about 800 to 1000 to use to getnoutrhere and back and try the whole spange and gas can thing for all other expenses.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 4, 2012)

Everymanalion said:


> It is just comical to me the paradox and the duality between different sub-cultures of travelers, has anyone else seen this pretentious attitude such as "I spent alot of money on my trip so you must as well!" It is almost like they treat their "vacation" as work or part of their job rather than just experiencing things for themselves.


 
yeah, i completely don't understand that mentality of "i had to do it this way, so should you". it's like people that hate dumpster divers, they just can't stand the idea of someone getting something for free, and would rather see useful things go to the landfill.


----------



## billyriot (Jul 18, 2012)

I think it's pretty funny when I tell people where I've been, and they ask "how did you pay for all that?" with a dumbfounded look on their face.

I firmly believe that whatever you desire in life, their is a free alternative to it. Not saying that I don't want to work for anything, I actually enjoying working to attain a goal, because I appreciate it that much more; but I honestly do believe that no matter you want, their is an easier way of going about it than slaving away 50+ years to take that trip you planned out on your high school graduation night.

But as far as dumpster diving, hitchhiking, train hopping; if it makes me happy and I'm living well enough in the sense that I feel accomplished, then why the fuck does it matter how I travel? At least I'm doing it!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 18, 2012)

billyriot said:


> I think it's pretty funny when I tell people where I've been, and they ask "how did you pay for all that?" with a dumbfounded look on their face.
> 
> I firmly believe that whatever you desire in life, their is a free alternative to it. Not saying that I don't want to work for anything, I actually enjoying working to attain a goal, because I appreciate it that much more; but I honestly do believe that no matter you want, their is an easier way of going about it than slaving away 50+ years to take that trip you planned out on your high school graduation night.
> 
> But as far as dumpster diving, hitchhiking, train hopping; if it makes me happy and I'm living well enough in the sense that I feel accomplished, then why the fuck does it matter how I travel? At least I'm doing it!


 
couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## up2eleven (Jul 18, 2012)

I've traveled both ways, with and without money. Sadly, a lot of travelers get really clique-ish and those with money judge those without it, and those without it judge those with it. I figure, do what works for you, and fuck the haters.

Also, google the modern nomad. This guy Patrick has been traveling around Mexico, Central America and South America for over three years, mostly without money.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Coywolf (Nov 29, 2015)

When i talk to people I know about traveling, they all think its really cool and risky and they love to hear my stories. But I know when I am not around they all get together and talk alot of shit about me being a homeless bum. That is why I ask them to go with me. You should see the look on their faces. They always come up with the same excuses everyone on here is talking about. I dont have enough money, oh I cant leave my job, I'll never find another one, I need to take a shower twice a day, I have a dog, I dont want people to think im a bum, my family will disown me, and the like. The funny part is, most of them are miserable with their lives. I had a friend that was borderline suicidal because his life in our hometown sucked, so I asked him if he wanted to travel with me, and get his mind off it. His response was, 'I cant man, it scares the hell out of me'. Thats kind of why I started traveling in the first place. It scared me, but I knew I wanted it, more than anything. I think im getting off-topic. It is funny how society has brainwashed people to such an extreme point, that most of america cringes at the though of camping in the woods. Look at the people following Donald Trump right now. Thats the new America. Sad as it is.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 29, 2015)

heh I think its funny when I meander into town and tell people I took the train wearing my columbia windbreaker. People tend to think I have money and I'm the college kid hostel type. But when they start to talk to me and see past my somewhat decent attire and manners they find out otherwise. Its nice to be able to blend in when I want and not when I don't. And its nice to kinda turn people away from the stereotypes of homeless traveler. I often find myself at a loss of words when people ask "are you homeless?"


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Dec 2, 2015)

SIB said:


> The funny part is, most of them are miserable with their lives. I had a friend that was borderline suicidal because his life in our hometown sucked, so I asked him if he wanted to travel with me, and get his mind off it. His response was, 'I cant man, it scares the hell out of me'



Seems like there's two types of poverty: existential and financial. The only thing that is certain is your own desire in the present. If you wait, you've been fucking duped.


----------



## travelingjoe (Dec 13, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> I spent a lot of money on my car so you must as well!
> I spent a lot of money on my house so you must as well!
> I spent a lot of money on my clothes so you must as well!
> I spent a lot of money on my jewelry so you must as well!
> ...


Lmfao!!!


----------



## Wawa (Dec 13, 2015)

Some of te most unhelpful, annoying people out therr are thorntree posters. Seriously.

This thread makes me think of this:


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 14, 2015)

Wawa said:


> Some of te most unhelpful, annoying people out therr are thorntree posters. Seriously.
> 
> This thread makes me think of this:
> View attachment 27428



Dude, that picture is fucking epic. I bet that person's RV broke down a few hundred miles later, where as that train probably got the person taking the picture all the way to where he/she was going.


----------



## landpirate (Jan 30, 2016)

moved to people and cultures.


----------



## CascadiaPunx (May 11, 2016)

SIB said:


> When i talk to people I know about traveling, they all think its really cool and risky and they love to hear my stories. But I know when I am not around they all get together and talk alot of shit about me being a homeless bum. That is why I ask them to go with me. You should see the look on their faces. They always come up with the same excuses everyone on here is talking about. I dont have enough money, oh I cant leave my job, I'll never find another one, I need to take a shower twice a day, I have a dog, I dont want people to think im a bum, my family will disown me, and the like. The funny part is, most of them are miserable with their lives. I had a friend that was borderline suicidal because his life in our hometown sucked, so I asked him if he wanted to travel with me, and get his mind off it. His response was, 'I cant man, it scares the hell out of me'. Thats kind of why I started traveling in the first place. It scared me, but I knew I wanted it, more than anything. I think im getting off-topic. It is funny how society has brainwashed people to such an extreme point, that most of america cringes at the though of camping in the woods. Look at the people following Donald Trump right now. Thats the new America. Sad as it is.



ALL. OF. THIS. You're a fucking word genius.


----------



## Grubblin (May 27, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> I spent a lot of money on my car so you must as well!
> I spent a lot of money on my house so you must as well!
> I spent a lot of money on my clothes so you must as well!
> I spent a lot of money on my jewelry so you must as well!
> ...



I'm not in the market for a sex change operation but if I were I think that spending a lot of money on it would be wise!


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jan 1, 2017)

This is kind of an old thread, but it could've been written yesterday and still be relevant. Speaks to my heart 

When I tell folks about my travels, it's not uncommon for me to get that kind of blank eyed, gawking, "OH NO YOU SHOULDN'T DO THAT IT'S DANGEROUS", response. 

When I was first about to leave, my family didn't understand at all. They needed to know why, and they also didn't really believe that I could do it, it was so outside of their realm. 

The best thing that I could muster was to explain that I might die doing this, but that if I stayed, I was already dead. They didn't quite get it. A lot of folks never will. That's okay.

Traveling is the song in my heart that never shuts its fat fucking mouth at me until I follow it.

Cheers, everyone. Beautiful thread.


----------

